

Analyzing S3 and CloudFront access logs with AWS RedShift - EvilTrout
http://techblog.thescore.com/analyzing-s3-and-cloudfront-access-logs-with-redshift/

======
jakozaur
If you would like to have a look on something more tailored to log data, feel
free to try: [http://www.sumologic.com/](http://www.sumologic.com/)

It's more flexible, but by default pure huge batch processing will be slower.

------
clutchski
Glad to see Canadians still like hockey almost twice as much as the other
sports ;)

